# racla



## Prodriguez

Saludos, ¿alguien me podría decir qué significa esta palabra? La he escuchado muchas veces en círculos de gente relacionada a la imprenta y sospecho que tiene orígenes italianos. 
A ver si pueden colaborar con algún dato más.


----------



## marcoszorrilla

En el DRAE no existe, pero he encontrado una definición en italiano:

Racla: En la estampación y seragrafía la racla o exprimidor se utiliza para distribuir la tinta en la tela y para hacerla pasar mediante presión ejercida con la racla en el entramado que constituye la matriz del tejido.
No pongo el texto en italiano porque antes he visto desaparecer una respuesta a causa de un par de palabras en distinto idioma.


----------



## uruguacha

Hola, nunca me había cuestionado esa palabra, pero te cuento que en mi país, "RACIA" *(RAZIA)* se le llamaba en la época de la dictadura militar a una práctica (llevada a cabo por militares) que consistía en marcar un terreno x (por ejemplo dos bloques) y entrar casa por casa buscando subversivos.
Lo hacían también en la calle, o en cualquier lugar público.

No sé de qué hablaban las personas en la imprenta, pero esa es una de las aplicaciones para "RACIA" *(RAZIA)* que te puedo ofrecer.


----------



## pejeman

En México a lo que tú describes se le llama _razzia _y generalmente la llevaba a cabo la policía, pero casi nunca con fines políticos_*.* _Creo que viene del italiano. Tal vez racia de serigrafía sea como un rodillo y de ahí el parecido. Saludos.


----------



## pejeman

O tal vez racla/racia  sea una chapa para estarcir.

Saludos


----------



## Sofia29

Creo que la pregunta es por la palabra racla con ele, y no con i, ¿no? Por ahí estoy viendo mal...


----------



## uruguacha

Sofia tiene razon, yo estoy leyendo I en lugar de L.
Perdon y gracias a Pejeman por su aporte.


----------



## marcoszorrilla

Efectivamente como puede verse Razia no tiene nada que ver con Racla.

*razia**.*
 (Del fr. _razzia,_ y este del ár. argelino _ḡāzyah_, algara1).
* 1.* f. Incursión, correría en un país enemigo y sin más objeto que el botín.
* 2.* f. Batida, redada.


----------



## Prodriguez

Muy interesante todos sus comentatios, por un momento imaginé Racla italiano y Racia español pero veo que no es así, entonces me quedo con Racla empleado como un término italiano en la serigrafía y se ha hecho común en los paises de habla hispana y todavía espera una traducción o una inclusión en el DRAE. Gracias.


----------



## silky1972

Buenas a todxs

Estoy traduciendo un texto sobre arte, especialmente sobre grabados y serigrafías, y me aparece la palabra "manigueta", que es un elemento para esparcir la tinta, y tiene el mismo significado que "racla". Después de mucho buscar, encontré que en inglés se dice "printing squeegee". 

¡Espero que mi aporte le sirva a alguien!

Saludos


----------



## Sprachliebhaber

También la racla (con ele, no con i) se llama "doctor blade" en el proceso de untar una superficie con una capa de grosor controlado y uniforme de un líquido viscoso (p.ej. de pintura o esmalte).


----------



## silky1972

Thanks, Sprachliebhaber!


----------



## Benzene

Sprachliebhaber said:


> También la racla (con ele, no con i) se llama "doctor blade" en el proceso de untar una superficie con una capa de grosor controlado y uniforme de un líquido viscoso (p.ej. de pintura o esmalte).


_La palabra "racl*a* = manigueta" se utiliza en italiano y en la técnica tipografica consiste en una hoja larga que tiene la función de distribuir la tinta uniformemente sobre los cilindros entintadores. En el área de pinturas y barnices, se aplica la explicación de Sprachliebhaber.
La etimología de la palabra no es italiana, sino una adaptación del término francés "racl*e*", que a su vez deriva del verbo "racl*er* = raspar". 

Espero que esta explicación sea útil para futuras consultas.

Saludos,
*Benzene*_


----------



## silky1972

Muchas gracias, Benzene!

Con respecto a la etimología, había habido una confusión entre la palabra RACLA y la palabra RAZZIA, por eso el malentendido sobre la proveniencia de la palabra. 

Todo acarado!

Saludos!


----------

